# The Des Moines Skywalk



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

See 6 big ideas for downtown Des Moines, from a connected greenway to public art in skywalk


The Downtown DSM: Future Forward Vision Plan and Action Plan is a draft of a 10-year master plan set to be finalized this summer



www.desmoinesregister.com


----------

